# Qatar Visa at Land Border Between Saudi Arabia



## seanbrookes7 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello,

Please can someone help.

I am British, with a British passport and currently work in Saudi Arabia. I do not have an Iqama, I just have a multiple entry business visa.

I want to travel to Qatar via Bus from Saudi Arabia. Being British, will I receive a Qatar visa at the land border or are visas only given out at airports upon entry?

I appreciate your replies as I cant seem to find any information about this. :confused2:

Thank you.

Sean


----------

